# Best Colour Enhancing Pellets



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

From your experience with pellets which one would you say is the best for colour enhancing?

Im looking to try the New Life Spectrum, any thoughts?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

some say NLS but my personal opinion is Bio Gold


----------



## rafael707 (Apr 4, 2011)

x2 hikari bio gold, they have a nice % on the protein value


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Hikari Bio Gold+


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Bio Gold, ok... which??? to cicled to coi, to discus????


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hikari Bio Gold

Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein - Min 45%
Crude Fat - Min 5.0%
Crude Fiber - Max 2.0%
Moisture - Max 10%
*Crude Ash - Max 15% * 15% Ash sounds goo dont it








Phosphorus - Max 1.0%
Bacillus Subtilis - Min 10,000 CFU/g

For Some reason Hikari dont have there ingredients on there website









NEW Life Spectrum

Typical Ingredients: Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, Whole Herring Meal, Wheat Flour, Whole Squid Meal, Algae Meal, Soybean Isolate, Beta Carotene, Spirulina, Garlic, Vegetable and Fruit Extract (Spinach, Broccoli, Red Pepper, Zucchini, Tomato, Pea, Red and Green Cabbage, Apple, Apricot, Mango, Kiwi, Papaya, Peach, Pear), Vitamin A Acetate, D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine, DL Alphatocophero ( E ), Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Niacin, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphosphate (Stable C), Ethylenediamine dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Choline Chloride.

Guaranteed Analysis

Protein - Min 38%
Fat - Min 7%
Fiber - Max 5%
Ash - Max 9%
Moisture - Max 8%

Now For those who like reading you should check out NLS's Website very good info in thier Nutrition Guide that explains in detail what makes there food number one and some cool videos of very finicky saltwater fish eating there food.

Bottom line NLS is made in the USA and it cost a little more, But the old saying goes you get what you pay for.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

well i grabbed a bag of hikario gold for cheap, and im going to buy some NLS as well..

out of these options, which one would you buy?

http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/382/New+Life+Spectrum+Fish+Foods.html

im thinking between these three:

-Medium fish formula
-Thera- A - Anti parasitic food
-Grow Forumla

im assuming they all have similar properties when it comes to colour enhancing?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

thera A large fish formula









The reason hikari is cheap is b/c your paying for 15% ash


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I looked all this stuff up very interesting topic & I learned something new 2day awesome! Looks like i'll be switching food


Ba20 said:


> Hikari Bio Gold
> 
> Guaranteed Analysis
> 
> ...


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> thera A large fish formula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would the 3mm size be ok for small reds? or medium sized serras?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Well your reds wont be small for long so id go with the medium


----------

